# Here Is My Shop!



## TakeDeadAim

This is coming late, what a surprise building a shop had delays! The area I am showing in this thread is 25'x30'; which is half of a 30'x50' pole building.  The other half serves as our garage and storage area and also houses my air compressor, nice to not have to hear that thing running, as well as storage areas for hardware, parts and materials.

This was a project many years in planning and one of those things that I put off way too long, in some ways I think because I thought I did not deserve it. Of course the things that happen in everyone's life that become priorities jumped in line a few times as well.  You all know, the septic system needs replacement, the car that gives up two years before you wanted it to and then some health issues.  Anyone who has paid for any kind of major health issues in the past 6-8 years knows what I mean.  That 20% co-pay adds up!

I think the only advantage of the delay was the chance to look at a lot of shops and design and re-design this one a dozen times.  The lathe I have had for several years, it and a bench top mill lived in a small shed off the back of the house.  Now I have the room I need to add a few things and some space to work.  Sorry if I got carried away with the photos.


----------



## dieselshadow

Very very nice sir! 

Any machinist, craftsman, or active mechanic would love to have a shop as clean and well outfitted as you have yours.


----------



## mfaith

WOW. I am jealous. Good for you!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Korves

Way too much empty space in there, you need to do something about that...


----------



## Stonebriar

Awesome shop................
Thanks for sharing the pictures.....There can never be too many.

Rick


----------



## brasssmanget

I could be very comfortable in that shop! Very nice setup.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

what a beautiful shop!
you should be very proud to work in it!


----------



## T Bredehoft

You'll wear yourself out travelling between work stations, they should be much closer together.


----------



## Sandia

Home sweet home .......


----------



## Franko

That's a very nice workspace TDA. And, some pretty spiffy tools to fill it up, too.


----------



## brino

TakeDeadAim said:


> Sorry if I got carried away with the photos.



I don't believe you can have too many pictures of such a great shop or great tools.
Congratulations!

-brino


----------



## rwm

That is a really beautiful space! I would never leave....
Except to go to the bar....
Robert


----------



## John Hasler

rwm said:


> That is a really beautiful space! I would never leave....
> Except to go to the bar....
> Robert


There's clearly room to fit a small wet bar in there.


----------



## TakeDeadAim

Bob Korves said:


> Way too much empty space in there, you need to do something about that...


Yes the plan is to fill that space, after working in what was like a closet this feels like a real workspace.  Thanks for all the comments,  I feel truly blessed to have this space.  Small Coke Refrig will be repaired, plenty of space for cold beverages, corner wall cabinet has the humidor in it.  LOL,  a man needs his space.


----------



## RandyM

Excellent! Thank you for taking the time to share.


----------



## dlane

Very nice , is it framed with red iron or wood ?. Seems you put up tin inside I'm guessing it's outside also , very stout, is it insulated?. Did you build the shop , well done !!!.


----------



## gmcken

Great looking workshop. Time to make chips!


----------



## TakeDeadAim

Its a wood frame pole building, the shop portion has the steel siding, that is the same as outside the building, Walls are insulated with 10" of fiberglass, taped and sealed vapor barrier.  I blew 24" of insulation into the ceiling and we put 2" rigid foam down 18" around the inside of the poles and under the floor before it was poured.  It is heated and cooled with a ductless system that takes up no floor space.  I had it built,  I did put in the rigid foam and did all the inside finish and wiring myself.  Just shy of 200' of conduit in there plus a big role of romex in the garage part!  Slow going when your working by yourself.  That took way longer than I anticipated but it was great to just see it come together.  As I said I wanted this for a long time so; every spare minute was spent out there.  Now its just nice to be out there and enjoy the space.

Yes chips have been made and its great!  My old shop I used to use a flashlight to see what I was doing.  I guess thats why the white siding inside and the windows.  I ended up with two of the Tab and Slot welding tables, the first one was like a potato chip but they stood behind it and sent a second table with heavier webbing pieces, that one is like  laser flat.  Ive had great experiences with some of the companies I have purchased supplies from.  Tab and Lot/Certi-flat tables was one of them.


----------



## RandyM

TDA, I am unfamiliar with Hertford, where about is that?

I also like the way you attached your electrical to the wall, you'll thank yourself for doing it this way when you make your first change or addition. It is how I did my shop and the modifications are a lot less painful compared to tearing into walls. Yup, you can not go wrong with the white walls. Sounds like the insulation was also done the same as mine. And yes, I practically live in my shop also.

One more question, who put up your building or what brand?


----------



## kobusward

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## kobusward

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## kobusward

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## kobusward

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## kobusward

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## kobusward

This is my setup 

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## pstemari

TakeDeadAim said:


> ...



TakeDeadAim, what's the yellow machine back in the corner?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TakeDeadAim

Randy, its actually Hartford, I should learn to spell my hometown!; which is in Washington County about 18 miles from West Bend.  The building was put up by Cleary, if I recall from photos of your shop, they built yours as well.  The time and effort to do the wiring in conduit was well worth it.  I have added a few outlets and a power drop from the ceiling for my welders or a machine. Doing  A big shout out goes to my wife who came out and helped me pull wire and do the conduit runs on the ceiling.  I have some construction photos I will post in the next few days.  If your ever in the area, I'd be glad to show you the place.

The yellow machine in the corner is a Kalamazoo 2x72" band saw I picked up at a place in Waupaca that deals in industrial surplus.  I have some belts on the way, it is a real beast with a new Baldor motor.


----------



## joebiplane

"  A clean shop is a sign of a Sick Mind"


----------



## TakeDeadAim

joebiplane said:


> "  A clean shop is a sign of a Sick Mind"


Its not all that clean I assure you!


----------



## dieselshadow

TakeDeadAim said:


> Its not all that clean I assure you!



I guess that's relative huh?


----------



## TakeDeadAim

Old habits, Friday was always clean up day.  I don't like having to shove stuff out of the way to work on something or when someone comes in with a project.


----------



## intjonmiller

That's what's killing me about my one-car garage shop. I can fit A LOT of equipment in there, and a fair amount of material (with a 10'x17' HF tent/shed/enclosed carport setup in the backyard for storage). But it takes so much time to put away every last thing and shift things around to go from one operation to the next. Someday I'll finish paying off my divorce and all the crap that came along with that (I've been remarried for almost five years now...) and then we can get a bigger place. 

Sounds like you spent enough time working in more cramped spaces in order to more fully appreciate and utilize the space you have now.


----------



## RandyM

TakeDeadAim said:


> Randy, its actually Hartford, I should learn to spell my hometown!; which is in Washington County about 18 miles from West Bend.  The building was put up by Cleary, if I recall from photos of your shop, they built yours as well.  The time and effort to do the wiring in conduit was well worth it.  I have added a few outlets and a power drop from the ceiling for my welders or a machine. Doing  A big shout out goes to my wife who came out and helped me pull wire and do the conduit runs on the ceiling.  I have some construction photos I will post in the next few days.  If your ever in the area, I'd be glad to show you the place.
> 
> The yellow machine in the corner is a Kalamazoo 2x72" band saw I picked up at a place in Waupaca that deals in industrial surplus.  I have some belts on the way, it is a real beast with a new Baldor motor.



TDA, I kinda thought it was a spelling error on the your location. Ceiling electrical, that is the one thing I wish I had done. I am now looking at how I am going to add it. Yes, Cleary did my building as well and it looks like they did a bang up job for you. Yes, we would sure like to see you construction pics as well. Thank you for the invite, I really don't get down your way very often but, will certainly look you up if headed your way. Same for you, if you are ever down my way give a shout and we'll do some B/S'ing.


----------



## zmotorsports

Awesome workshop.

Mike.


----------



## chips&more

Your shop needs a hammock!


----------



## TakeDeadAim

I found the build pics, been out sick a while, had a myelogram done on my low back, for those that have had it you know for those that have not.  Keep it that way.  Anyway,  I will get them posted as soon as I can and with feeling like I have been a cot out here was a big consideration.  If one has to feel like crap you might as well feel that way with your tools.  Thanks again for all the positive comments guys, I really do appreciate them.


----------



## kvt

I still wish I had the money for a shop like that (and all the tools in it)  That is a nice shop with a lot of space.   I was looking at the pics again.   and it almost looks like a white lab coat on the chair in one pic.  Now I know why it is so clean looking. 
Lower back,  can be a pain.   Neck and upper back is my main problem.   I now get steroid spinal injection (forget what they call it),   (scared them twice on the OR table when I crashed on them)  doing other procedures.   I have stools that are adjusted to the height I need for working on the lathe etc,   That way I can stand part of the time and sit part time,  It helps but they can get in the way


----------



## TakeDeadAim

Ive had so many of those injections, there are several different types and names, I cant even count them any more.  I had a couple times they had to keep me a few times as well.  Im not sure our bodies always respond well to rapid changes in the pressure in the sac that surrounds our spinal canal and brain.  That aside the shop was many years in the making, lots of planning and saving, passing on doing things, vacations etc so that when the time came I could build what you see in the photos.  I am none the less very grateful for what I have here and feel the desire to thank the Lord each time I walk in the door.  I don't like lab coats so I know there is none in the photos.  I do have a green welding jacket and one of my aprons is a tan canvas toolmaker's apron I found at a tool sale.  Almost makes me look like I know what I'm doing;  LOL.

Well here are the photos of the construction.  The first is Day 3 of framing. Then the outside siding up.  The inside siding and insulation done and electrical and HVAC, (Ductless unit) installed by me.  The floor in the shop and a few more as it was completed.


----------



## RVJimD

Really nice, thanks for posting!

Question about your crane, dose it fit out the door?  I suppose you could get the heavy stuff in the door far enough to manage?  Does it move around the shop where you need it?  I ask because I often think, "how can I fit a job or gantry or fixed chain hoist here or there?"

Thanks again for the nice shop tour! 

Jim


----------



## Cheeseking

Looks VERY nice!   I hope to be able to build something along those lines once my kids are done with college and my wife and I figure out where we can agree on to retire.   Have to go somewhere we can get enough property to pull that off.   Yes, love all the pictures.  You can't post too many so please do.   So the shop is the back half divided by a wall with the single roll-up door and service door??


----------



## FOMOGO

That's a very nice second home you have there. Like the way you have everything setup. I'm still blonking along on mine. Hoping to move in after we get home in the spring. Cheers, Mike


----------



## TakeDeadAim

RVJimD said:


> Really nice, thanks for posting!
> 
> Question about your crane, dose it fit out the door?  I suppose you could get the heavy stuff in the door far enough to manage?  Does it move around the shop where you need it?  I ask because I often think, "how can I fit a job or gantry or fixed chain hoist here or there?"
> 
> Thanks again for the nice shop tour!
> 
> Jim



As the crane currently sits it does not go out the door but that has not been an issue as I have been able to back the trailer or truck into the garage and then use the crane to lift it off.  This includes the milling machine, lathe and stock saw. The one design fault I have, which was necessary to meet building codes here, was I could not go to a 12' sidewall which would have allowed for taller overhead doors.  10' doors would allow the crane to pass through them easily.  The crane could easily be modified to pass under the current doors, it's height is adjustable but its about 2" too tall to go through the inner door.  Thus far we have been able to just pass the trailer through into the shop and unload the machinery or projects/materials.


----------



## TakeDeadAim

Cheeseking said:


> Looks VERY nice!   I hope to be able to build something along those lines once my kids are done with college and my wife and I figure out where we can agree on to retire.   Have to go somewhere we can get enough property to pull that off.   Yes, love all the pictures.  You can't post too many so please do.   So the shop is the back half divided by a wall with the single roll-up door and service door??


I was fortunate enough that a change in how the "accessory structure" square footage is calculated allowed me to grandfather in my old 25x25 garage and add that to the max allowable size.  Yes, the building is split in half and separated by an insulated overhead door and a service door.  I needed to heat this as cheap as I could and I did not want to loose sq footage for a utility room.  So insulated the heck out of everything, including the doors.  Unless its -30 wind chill the ductless unit keeps it comfortable enough to work in a sweatshirt.



FOMOGO said:


> That's a very nice second home you have there. Like the way you have everything setup. I'm still blonking along on mine. Hoping to move in after we get home in the spring. Cheers, Mike


Your shop looks great and I look forward to seeing it finished,  If your like me I'll bet you just cant wait to get it finished.


----------



## mikey

Heh, heh, I bet Charlie Spencer is drooling over that much work space! 

TDA, Charlie is one of the great members here who posted a pic of his shop. I have never seen so much equipment in such a small space but he makes it work. Would that we could all have the beautiful shop you have - congrats!


----------



## TakeDeadAim

Mikey,  I have seen the pics of Charlie's shop photos and he has a lot of stuff in a small space.  I never posted photos of my old shop but I had what I have now, minus some of the benches in a 12'x16' space.  You had to step outside to change your mind!  The cool thing here is I have lots of space for accusations.  I have a real "need" for a small surface grinder so I've been shopping.  Thanks to you and all for the kind words.  My back is slowly getting a bit better and I have been in the shop for at least a few hours every day this week, if nothing else but to look at this board and see if I can share my "wisdom" with someone in need and to post these photos.


----------



## Downunder Bob

TakeDeadAim said:


> This is coming late, what a surprise building a shop had delays! The area I am showing in this thread is 25'x30'; which is half of a 30'x50' pole building.  The other half serves as our garage and storage area and also houses my air compressor, nice to not have to hear that thing running, as well as storage areas for hardware, parts and materials.
> 
> This was a project many years in planning and one of those things that I put off way too long, in some ways I think because I thought I did not deserve it. Of course the things that happen in everyone's life that become priorities jumped in line a few times as well.  You all know, the septic system needs replacement, the car that gives up two years before you wanted it to and then some health issues.  Anyone who has paid for any kind of major health issues in the past 6-8 years knows what I mean.  That 20% co-pay adds up!
> 
> I think the only advantage of the delay was the chance to look at a lot of shops and design and re-design this one a dozen times.  The lathe I have had for several years, it and a bench top mill lived in a small shed off the back of the house.  Now I have the room I need to add a few things and some space to work.  Sorry if I got carried away with the photos.
> View attachment 188261
> View attachment 188262
> View attachment 188263
> View attachment 188264
> View attachment 188265
> View attachment 188266
> View attachment 188267
> View attachment 188268
> View attachment 188269
> View attachment 188270


I would love to have that much room and that many toys, but it aint to be. Enjoy your lovely shop, and the toys in it.


----------



## Silverbullet

When the Kearns boring mill gets there and the K +T mill , the cars will be outside . Oops sorry , nope lol it's very nice . I can only dream of a shop that size.


----------

